# Scorpion broken leg HELP



## Dymondgeezer1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think my male emperor scorpion has broken his leg what should i do ?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

PIC?

Is it hanging by a thread? "bleeding"?
Where is it broken?

Were you handling it?

-J


----------



## Dymondgeezer1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Broken leg*

It is just dragging behind completely limp doesn't seem like there is bleeding and I think he fell off my hand while I was handling him

Cheers


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dymondgeezer1 said:


> It is just dragging behind completely limp doesn't seem like there is bleeding and I think he fell off my hand while I was handling him
> 
> Cheers


Precisely why i can't stress enough that handling is a bad idea.
A picture would help to assess the damage.
Which leg is it? the big one at the back? and what kind of surface did it land on?
unfortunately, there is nothing you can do beside not handling your specimens.
Just wait and see in case of a miraculous recovery.
Keep an eye on it because it MAY start decomposing and the last thing you want is an infection developing especially in a warm and wet set-up.

Handling is unnecessary, doesn't make you look cool and is very risky for your animal.
I'm sure now you know that.
Get some pics up, maybe it's not that bad..

-J


----------



## Dymondgeezer1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Broken leg*

Yeah it's the back leg, do you think he will die then? I didn't hande him to look cool I was handling him alone in my room as I like handling him and was told they are handlable.

Many thanks for the advice and help though!


----------



## Dymondgeezer1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pics of leg*

I will get pics tonight


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Dymondgeezer1 said:


> _*I think*_ he fell off my hand while I was handling him


did he fall while you were handling him or not, i'm guessing you would of noticed.

but anyways, how old is he? as there is a chance he can save it over the next moult or 2.
this has happen to me due to a colony setup one had 2 leg damaged and ok now(legs grew back) and is in a seperate tank
it depends on how serious it is whether he'll die or not, but they are very tough and built for fighting and losing a limb or to


----------



## Dymondgeezer1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Broken leg*

Yes he did fall but not that far but I'm guessing he could have landed funny and he is not adult yet so he should still have a few moults it's good to hear your one is fine hopefully there's hope for mine


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dymondgeezer1 said:


> Yes he did fall but not that far but I'm guessing he could have landed funny and he is not adult yet so he should still have a few moults it's good to hear your one is fine hopefully there's hope for mine


Of course there's hope! as i said earlier it might not be that bad but keep a close eye on it.
Scorpions DO NOT regenerate lost limbs. They MIGHT partially regrow a leg IF they are still young and still have a few moults to go through.
An adult has no chance to even partially regenerate anything.

You said that the scorp drags its leg behind so i think that the problem is at the joint where it is attached to the body. Is that right?
PICS!!

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

angleasruf said:


> Yes there's hope! image


broken link fellaaaah


----------



## Dymondgeezer1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah it's where the leg meets the body I'm at work till 5ish I will definatly get pic up, would it shrivel and fall off as one member told me ?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dymondgeezer1 said:


> Yeah it's where the leg meets the body I'm at work till 5ish I will definatly get pic up, would it shrivel and fall off as one member told me ?


Possibly.

-J


----------

